# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  brak miesiaczki test ciążowy negatywny biały gesty śluz

## kadia0209

witam, ostatni okres miałam 26.09.2013, następna miesiaczka powinna przyjść 24.10.2013, cykle mam regularne co 28 dni, lecz miesiaczki brak, zamiast tego mam gesty, melczny śluz, zrobiłam dwa testy ciażowe, pierwszy w dniu spodziewanej miesiaczki, drugi dzis, lecz oby dwa dały wynik negatywny, nie wiem czy pomimo wyniku negatywnego moge być w ciąży? pobolewa mnie podbrzusze i czasami jajniki. 
Czy ktoś miała podobne ojawy, i czy test ciazowy mogl jeszcze nie wykryc ciaży? jutro bede sie umawiać na wizyte u ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że prawdopodobieństwo ciąży może być duże. Ja podczas drugiej ciąży pierwszym objaw jaki miałam to inny kolor śluzu. Robiłam 2 testy i na każdym pojawiała się druga bardzo delikatna kreska ale pojawiały się dopiero po dłuższym czasie - na ulotce piszą, ze jeżeli wynik odczytujesz po przewidziany czasie to może on przekłamywać. Ja radziłabym zrobienie badania hcg z krwi - ono ci odpowie na zadawane pytanie.

----------

